# Questions about gel nail polish



## Lucia Garaycochea (Nov 27, 2016)

So I know nothing about gel polishes, and I want to buy my first one. However I want to apply it at home but I know salons have special LED lights for drying. I was told that the gel polish I want to buy would dry with any LED light, even my phones flash. Is this true? Can it dry with any LED light? Can it dry with no light at all? The brand is Azure. Thank you!!


----------



## Hamza082 (Jul 18, 2017)

You can take Dior, Sally Hansen and CND Shellac branded gel nail polish


----------



## halolily17 (Jul 18, 2017)

If you want to dry your gel nail polish quickly and cleanly,you can try nail dryer. This product have 2 timing setting .With the tiny design to make it more easier to carry with, suitable for both Salon and Home DIY use.I hope you will like my suggestion.


----------



## myriad (Jun 28, 2018)

[SIZE=10pt]Im also thinking about switching from acrylic to gel nail polishes. My friend recommended me this one https://www.enails.eu/it/gel-nail-polish/essie-gel.html Just wanted to know your opinion on this one before i go and order one. Is it good for weak and brittle nails? Also is it easy to remove, or should i look for another polish? Thannk you for answers  [/SIZE]


----------



## kendraallen (Jul 2, 2018)

myriad said:


> [SIZE=10pt]Im also thinking about switching from acrylic to gel nail polishes. My friend recommended me this one https://www.enails.eu/it/gel-nail-polish/essie-gel.html Just wanted to know your opinion on this one before i go and order one. Is it good for weak and brittle nails? Also is it easy to remove, or should i look for another polish? Thannk you for answers  [/SIZE]


nice sharing !!
i am using  OPI Nail Polish, 0.5 fl. Oz. for my daily use


----------



## kendraallen (Jul 2, 2018)

here are the list of some 

Best Nail Polish Brands In 2018 – Attract Your Man With Your Nails



hope you will like it


----------



## beautynail (Jul 29, 2018)

9W Rainbow Shaped UV Gel Nail Lamp Mini Nail Dryer Manicure Tool


----------



## amberjamil99 (Jan 4, 2019)

Lucia Garaycochea said:


> So I know nothing about gel polishes, and I want to buy my first one. However I want to apply it at home but I know salons have special LED lights for drying. I was told that the gel polish I want to buy would dry with any LED light, even my phones flash. Is this true? Can it dry with any LED light? Can it dry with no light at all? The brand is Azure. Thank you!!


I also wanted to know this. Thank you for this post.


----------



## KumariSupriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Lucia Garaycochea said:


> So I know nothing about gel polishes, and I want to buy my first one. However I want to apply it at home but I know salons have special LED lights for drying. I was told that the gel polish I want to buy would dry with any LED light, even my phones flash. Is this true? Can it dry with any LED light? Can it dry with no light at all? The brand is Azure. Thank you!!


*Blow it up*
Salons use fans to help speed up drying, but your hair dryer works just as well. The secret is to put it on the "cool" setting. Heat actually keeps polish from firming, so giving your digits a shot of cold air is much more helpful.

[sidebar]*Freeze it out*
Since cold hardens polish, ice water baths are also a great setting trick. Before you start painting your nails, fill a mixing bowl with ice cubes and run cold water over the top. Then, when you're finished painting, dip your nails in for about a minute. This is a great way to help protect against divots, since it helps solidify polish all the way through, not just on top. The opposite also holds: if you're having trouble _removing_ polish, soaking your hands in warm water will make it easier.

*Spray it down*
You can get nail-drying spray at the drugstore, and it really does help your polish set in a couple of minutes. But Pam (and other cooking oil aerosols) legendarily does the job as well. Just wait a few minutes after you spray it on and rinse your hands so you don't smell like canola oil.

*Thin it out*
Instead of putting on one or two coats of thick polish, apply three extremely thin coats, and let each dry for a couple of minutes before you layer on the next. It might seem like it slows down your manicure, but it actually makes overall drying time much faster.

*Top it off*
Using a quick-dry topcoat is always smart, because it helps keep everything in place and protects your polish. The only caveat is that the still-liquid polish underneath can move around, resulting in lumps or ripples, so don't treat it as a cure-all.”

My favorite methods are the blow dryer on cool, and the Top it off. I haven’t tried the Spray it down method yet but it sounds like one I need to try!!

Enjoy trying out these methods to see what you like best.


----------

